# Suddenly aggressive towards people



## Jamie88 (Nov 2, 2011)

Mercy is 3 years old and we adopted her about five months ago. She came to us with some issues. She has never liked other dogs, but was always great with people. She would allow them to pet her and was great when guests came to stay at our house. But just about a month ago she started to get aggressive towards people. She will now lunge and try and nip at them. We are already looking at obedience schools in the area and will be using a muzzle on her when we are around people. I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced a sudden change like this and has any advice. She was just spayed a week ago so we are a little limited on what we can do with her. Any input we really appreciate.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Can you give more details about what is going on when she is lunging at people?

I think a good behaviorist or trainer that has worked with aggression is in Mercy's best interest. To be able to really help you, we would need to be able to see everything that is going on. If you post your location, maybe some members can give you a recommendation.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

sounds like she "may" be resource guarding you.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree that more details are needed about how she is lunging at people. What is her general demeanor when she is acting up? What kind of issues did Mercy have when you got her? 

There could always be an underlying medical issue. More info needed.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Jamie,

It may well be a training problem, but as this is a sudden change in her behaviour, there's a chance it is a medical problem. I would consult a vet and ask them to check her out, including her thyroids.


----------



## Jamie88 (Nov 2, 2011)

The biggest issues that she had when we got her are her leash skills. She was very bad on the leash and is still not great. She has very little focus when we are on walks and it takes her a while to respond to commands. She is better about pulling, but still struggles with it a bit. 

When she lunges I couldn't really tell you what is going on with her. This is my first GS so I am learning as we go. I have tried having the person give her a treat first and she will go and take the treat and then after she has eaten the treat she will lunge.

As far as a medical problem goes she just had a check-up a couple of months ago and was just at the vet to be spayed. And there were no red flags.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

i agree, take her in and get a check up and blood work done.
if everything turns out normally, may want to check into a behaviorist, because (if she checks out ok medically), it really does sound like she's resource guarding you. she has to have rules and boundaries, and consequences if those rules are broken.
YOU have to be calm at all times, she can tell when you get nervous and tense up. 
possible it's also fear related to your actions/"energy", you remaining calm and confident in your ability to handle the situation will go a long way with helping her. 

does she act this way towards neighbors and friends of yours you see often?
try asking them to ignore the dog, don't look at the dog, don't acknowledge the dog is there. just have a simple conversation.


----------

